# Toyota expert ad860



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Went to an estate sale this morning. Got a Toyota Expert AD 860 embroidery machine for $2000. I don't no anything about this machine or any embroidery machine for that matter I outsource to a local company but didn't have time to research before I had to make a decision so I grabbed it. 

Did I just throw away $2000? Anyone have this machine? 

Thanks,
Katrina


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

What did you get with the machine? Hoops? Cap driver? Thread, backing, needles, etc? Did you get a stand?

-James


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

jemmyell said:


> What did you get with the machine? Hoops? Cap driver? Thread, backing, needles, etc? Did you get a stand?
> 
> -James


yes came with a stand, hoops, cap thingie, manuals, needles were attached but no extras, no other supplies. I searched an embroidery forum and was told a 12 needle Toyota for $2000 was an awesome deal so I am no longer worried, now I just need to learn how to use it.


----------

